# ESPN deal lets you stream live NBA games without needing TV service



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*ESPN deal lets you stream live NBA games without needing TV service*

(engadget.com) - ESPN has made plenty of forays into streaming video, but services like WatchESPN typically require that you already have TV service. That partly defeats the point of viewing online, don't you think? However, you might not face that limitation for much longer. According to sources for the Wall Street Journal, the NBA has signed a pact with Disney (ESPN's parent) to launch a new streaming service that doesn't demand a cable or satellite subscription -- a big deal for ESPN, which still makes most of its money from paid TV....

Full Story Here


----------

